# Telecharger directement sur DD Externe USB



## ClementLou (21 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un disque dur externe branché en usb, j'aimerais que lorsque je telecharge musique, film ou autre, ceux-ci se telecharge et s'enregistre directement sur le disque dur externe, sans passer par le DD du mac. 

Est-ce possible? Si oui quelle manip dois-je faire?

Merci d'avance à ceux qui pourront me venir en aide.

Clem




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2014)

tous les navigateurs permettent de choisir le dossier qui accueille les telechargements....


----------



## antho2b (22 Août 2014)

Salut !

Alors, concernant les navigateurs, pascalformac t'a donné une première solution, la plupart des navigateurs (Firefox, Safari, Chrome, Internet Explorer) permettent de définir via leurs préférences générales un dossier de destination pour tous les téléchargements.

Concernant les logiciels de téléchargement, même combat , ils permettent TOUS (les plus connus en tout cas) de définir un nouvel emplacement de téléchargement .

Attention cependant à une chose, étant tout nouveau dans le monde des Mac, je ne sais pas comment réagi le système quand tu définis un dossier de téléchargement sur un support externe qui n'est pas branché ... parce que ça va t'arriver , d'expérience, sur Windows ça me foutait un peu le bordel quand j'oubliais de brancher le support externe, genre impossible de virer le raccourci qui ne renvoie a rien du menu démarrer, message d'erreur systématique au démarrage ... bref je ne sais pas comment ça réagira sur MacOS X.


----------

